# AQS- Glenwood Swap & Sale



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

Alpine Quest Sports will be having its annual kayak swap & sale at our Glenwood Springs store on Sat & Sun May 19 & 20, 2012.


For more info:
Kayak Swap & Sale


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

*Swap is on*

Lots of boats have been coming in today!
Shoshone, Barrell Springs, Glenwood Whitewater Park are all pretty good right now.
Stop by and say "Hi" this weekend.


----------



## Shotgun Eddy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Hours*

What are your hours this weekend?


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

*9-5*

We will be there 9am-5pm both Sat & Sun.


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 11, 2007)

Careful about advertising your cash back rate. People like Floatin Mucho might get their panties in a twist..


----------

